
Why Startups Have Fewer Dilbertian, Pointy-Haired Bosses - terpua
http://onstartups.com/home/tabid/3339/bid/2691/Why-Startups-Have-Fewer-Dilbertian-Pointy-Haired-Bosses.aspx
======
mynameishere
At large companies, much of the busy-work that you remember from school goes
on. It's important for everyone to have something to talk about at their
weekly status meetings. At large companies, there are lots of useless people,
useless management, etc.

